# Tronic battery charger at Lidl



## delboy42

Hi everyone , new to this site although i have been reading the posts for a while , been motorhoming for three months and love every minute of it . Just to let you know lidl are doing the tronic 3 stage chargers from today £12.99 each , as far as i can see its got all the same functions as the c tec charger but about £50 less and 3 year guarantee , be quick though they wont be there long . Best wishes Del


----------



## Waleem

I'm happy to confirm that Del is correct-they are just as good as the Ctek-I have one of each and there isnt anything to choose between their performance. A definite bargain.


----------



## delboy42

Sad i know but i was at Lidl,s door at 07.55 this morning to get mine , also they have 2 ton trolley jacks at £9.99 cant go wrong , cant see how they make them and make profit but who,s complaining . Del


----------



## betsy

Hi everybody,

Sorry if I appear naive - I too saw the charger but it has posed me some issues. Will I need one of these chargers per battery? I am having 2 times 85ah leisure batteries fitted to my mh, what about the cab battery? Will this charger meet my needs?

Another point please - can I have the charger fitted permanently or do I have to disconnect the solar panel when in use or vice versa.

Any advice will be gratefully accepted.

Thanks
Colin D.


----------



## teckie

Just back from our local Lidl with one of those battery chargers... noticed they still have loads in stock... told the manager to expect a rush from Local Motorhomers who read MHF today :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Cheers Teckie


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, Colin



betsy said:


> Sorry if I appear naive - I too saw the charger but it has posed me some issues. Will I need one of these chargers per battery? I am having 2 times 85ah leisure batteries fitted to my mh, what about the cab battery? Will this charger meet my needs?


You're not naiive, Colin. Your van should already come with a 3 or 4-stage charger, for use when the van is on hookup. Check the specs or with the dealer.

These LIDL ones are for use when the battery is off the van. If you're having 2 batteries fitted, your onboard charger should be good enough to charge both at the same time (I have the same situation). Again, check with the dealer for assurances.



betsy said:


> Another point please - can I have the charger fitted permanently or do I have to disconnect the solar panel when in use or vice versa.


I think the charger and the solar controller should have blocking diodes, so that charge from either can only go out (i.e. charge from the other device shouldn't come 'back up' the line and do damage. Someone who has this setup should be able to clarify, but I can't see a system for a motorhome not being able to cope with your setup.

Gerald


----------



## chrisblack

Are Solar chargers relaitvely easy to install??

Thanks

Chris


----------



## geraldandannie

chrisblack said:


> Are Solar chargers relaitvely easy to install??


 :lol: It depends on your qualities as an engineer. They supply DIY fixing kits, and I believe some are bonded (stuck) to the roof with flexible sealant. You'll still need to drill a hole in the roof to bring the cable into the van. Doing this _may_ invalidate any body water ingress warranty you may have, if your van's new(ish).

I'm going to wait until one of the outdoor shows next year - Spacerunner had one fitted to his van at Shepton Mallet in September. They usually offer special deals for fitting at the show.

Gerald


----------



## Chascass

Thank's for that Delboy, got mine after your post

Charlie


----------



## delboy42

No probs , i always keep my eye on the lidl website as they have some real bargains at times .
All the best Delboy


----------



## ingram

geraldandannie said:


> These LIDL ones are for use when the battery is off the van.
> 
> Gerald


That is not strictly true. You may not need one if your 'van has a good charger inbuilt but the Tronic ( and the C-tech ) can be used for charging batteries while on the vehicle, or off.

I use one on the engine battery or the leisure battery when the van is out of use for extended periods; now I have a C-tech *and* a Tronic I can do both.

Harvey


----------

